# What are the instars connected to your member controlled by?



## ScienceGirl (Jun 10, 2013)

What are the instars or mantid type controlled by? Number of posts, liked posts, days of membership, etc?

&lt;---- (It's just above everyone's profile icon.)


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's posts.

It's explained here somewhere.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jun 10, 2013)

I never understood the need to rank someone based on how often they post.


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I never understood the need to rank someone based on how often they post.


They need to rank by how awesome you are. Would put you all in your proper places, beneath me.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel like it's probably more pertinent to the owner of the site.

But it can allow some newbs who need help get it from more experienced members.

Not always but sometimes.

Plus it's so exciting and makes people feel good!!

Like aren't you so jazzed you're finally a mantis Mike?!?!?!?!

Oh!OH!

No he did not!!!

Let's rank by niceness!?! HUH?!?! Who's with me??


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 10, 2013)

lol, thanks guys.

Yeah, I had looked for it on here, but some of the stuff is _really_ hard to find... For instance, that one page with what this means and what that means and what forum members do and get, etc. I think it's under where you purchase a membership.

Feeling a molt coming on!  (Unless we all happen to be interesting mantids who go past 7 instars... :stuart: )


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 10, 2013)

it's by posts, but I don't know how many posts it is to level up.

I just molted to flower mantis


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 10, 2013)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=10818&amp;hl=ranking&amp;page=1

Here is the post on member ranks.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks patrickfraser.

Here's what Peter Clausen said in that thread:

"Rank is on the left. Number of posts required to make the rank is the number on the right.

Example: A new member is an ootheca. When they contribute 20 posts to the forum they become 1st instar.

ootheca 0
1st instar 20
2nd instar 40
3rd instar 60
4th Instar 100
5th instar 150
6th instar 225
7th instar 350
Mantis 500
Flower Mantis 750
Unicorn Mantis 1000
Dead Leaf Mantis 2000
Ghost Mantis 3000
Devil's Flower Mantis 4000
Orchid Mantis 5000
Enigmatic Mantis 10000"


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 10, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Thanks patrickfraser.
> 
> Here's what Peter Clausen said in that thread:
> 
> ...


70 more... And then I get my wings!!! :donatello:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 10, 2013)

OOOOOH. I'm almost a ghost.


----------



## Digger (Jun 10, 2013)

Tenodera sinensis = 100 million gazillion and one. Cause they're that awsome.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 11, 2013)

I changed my profile pic in honor of my promotion. :lol: 

weird if flower mantis is 750 then mine should have been changed a long time ago...


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2013)

Post count.


----------



## agent A (Jun 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> Post count.


I thought it was by how annoying someone is :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2013)

agent A said:


> I thought it was by how annoying someone is :tt2:


In that case you would be way out ahead.


----------



## agent A (Jun 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> In that case you would be way out ahead.


Id be king kong supermantis


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha!!! :lol: Way to be supportive guys. :shifty:


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't hatched yet


----------

